

Show HN: Create a KPI Dashboard by Pasting SQL Queries - ryan90
http://chartengine.io/

======
lyctc
I don't see how this can compete with MixPanel. Why wait until the database
part of the funnel to do analytics? Javascript catches data from the very
beginning of the funnel.

~~~
ryan90
OP here. It's not meant to replace mixpanel. It's to visualize KPIs that most
startups have to pull from their MYSQL databases. Such as total customers,
churn, ect. You would never use this for web tracking.

